# Free Baby Tear - Arlington 76014



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello
I trim my 5 gal baby tear tank and I have a lot of them in my bucket.
If anyone want like to have some Baby tear you are welcome.
I live in Arlington TX 76014

Tae


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I am not sure what Baby tear is, I am new but can get a small tank together this week and I would not mind trying some as long as they do not need strong light. I live in Forest Hill and work on the east side of Fort Worth and can come to Arlington easily.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Here more picture I believe it call "Baby Tear" I got this from Powerslayer.

PS if you have any floating plants please donate few to me ^^"

Tae


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry I have not gotten back with you sooner, I have been in the middle of a job change and just now have a couple of weeks of free time. I am still interested in the Baby Tear and at this time I do not have anything to trade but hopefully will in a week or two but most of them would be outside water plants. I this week or next week a good time to come by and get some or are they all gone. I am off so I can make it by almost anytime.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd also be interested in some if you have any left.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Let's me know when you can come by. I ll cut them for you


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> Let's me know when you can come by. I ll cut them for you


when is bet for you with your school? / work? sch. i could come tonight possible or next week in the afternoon..


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Besides Mothers Day, I am off for the next couple of weeks so whatever fits best into your schedule.


----------



## danda01 (May 12, 2012)

Hi,

I live in Lewisville if they are still up for adoption? I travel Monday thru Friday but weekends I can make it by to pick them up.

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Monday - Friday are the best time for me . Right now school close so I always at home.
if you have any floating plant please bring me some ^^ I want to put in pond


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I had some duckweed sneak in my tank I have some of that I'll also see what else I have.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I would like to come by Tuesday so please let me me know what time is best and I will make it happen. I don't know your address so if you don't want to post it my cell phone number for texting is: 817-707-3848. Thanks.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Between 12 - 7.00 pm is good time I believe


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

going to pass. my transmission won't go in to gears.. seems like my clutch went out, have no way of getting there unless i can find a ride/borrow another family members car.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Do you still want floating plants? I can scoop out as much duckweed as I can from my tank.


----------

